# Rust Patina



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I have been working with rust patinas lately, I have been using products from Sculpt Nouveau. I have written about my experiences here 
http://grimvisions.com/2007/04/29/horatio-gets-a-handtool/
The products actually cause rust, and oxidation to take place. The are really cool and you can achieve some really nice effects.
Here are some pictures


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that gives it a real nice color, cool


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Krough, I think that's the same brand of stuff I used to put the verdigris patina on my cannon last year. They make several different "weathered" finishes.... great stuff!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

neat, it looks like metal. Did you paint onto that skull to make it look like that?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Interesting effect, thanks krough.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, I painted the skull with black spray paint, then "Iron Coating B" (2 coats). As the second coat was still wet I painted on "Tan Patina". Then sprayed the whole thing with "Tiffany Green Patina", and lightly dabbed it off with a paper towel and waited for it to oxidize.


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

Dude, that skull is sick looking. I love it.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

That skull looks great.


----------

